# Webber Traded to Philly (Merged)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:upset:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

For who?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

Webber, Barnes, Bradley for Williamson, Thomas, and someone else.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

how can u trade cwebb for that crap with the way he's playing this year?!!


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

No way that's horrible, even if Dalembert or picks are included, I still won't do that trade!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

I'm sorry for you Kings fans....if ESPN actually got the deal right, you got ripped...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

Worst trade ever.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

If I were a Kings fan, I'd be hoping for Dalembert, Korver, or Iguodala. They already gave their pick away. Otherwise this looks pretty raw.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

Peja better ****ing step up. No more excuses.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

I'm Furious. Webber just had 30/7/6 after the all-star break and gets traded? Huh?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

O wow this is looking pretty stupid


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

this cant be the trade, bradely cant be traded, right? If I'm wrong and this is the trade, then the only thing stopping me from following Webb and being a Philly fan is Bibby...This trade is terrible, those contracts are bad, and they are all undersized, not going to help our problems. I hope Peja is traded too, or that Webber fails his physical.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

The season is over. My lord. Now all those fans who booed Webber last year are going to see that in the playoffs the Kings don't stand a chance without him. Unless Peja turns into Larry Bird (rather than Dorf on Basketball). 

Ugh. :whatever:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

according to realgm bradely cant be traded until march 10th

They cant trade Barnes too...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

Didn't Corliss leave on really bad terms?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

I dont see why they would do this? I mean its not a salary dump is it? Webber is having one of his best years? Im thinking that they needed to satisfy Peja so it could be his team. Cause honestly, I have no freaking clue why the Kings would do this. Im sure they couldve gotten much better deals from other teams.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

its up on nba.com now, certainly seems true...someone please explain, 'cause I dont get it


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

I can't believe this trade. 3 undersized PFs who don't even offer cap relief? Peja better ****ing start playing like last year. He doesn't even have a contarct past next year. How could Petrie do this????


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

The Maloof guys should eat a pistol for letting that happen.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

LOL, realgm is reporting a trade that doesnt work on their own trade checker for 2 different reasons


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

Exactly who is going to be our PF now?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*



S-Star said:


> Exactly who is going to be our PF now?


Skinner or Songaila. :whoknows:

Or Petrie will do another trade before tomorrow.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

man, that sucks

i will never forget the battles our 2 teams had through out the year with mr. CWebb...

later dawg


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*



SoCalfan21 said:


> man, that sucks
> 
> i will never forget the battles our 2 teams had through out the year with mr. CWebb...
> 
> later dawg


I will never either. 

I became Kings fan because of him. :no:


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

this is a bad trade for the kings... it looks like they got ripped off. no we have no real PF. hopefully peja can step it up and play like last year cuz this is his team now!


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

*What Are The Kings Thinking?!?*

This team tonight just traded their best player for basically nothing. They got back 3 mediocore players for an all-star in Chris Webber. When did the Kings all of a sudden turn into caring about saving money? My own opinion I think this move means the Kings are going to start to rebuild for the future. They didn't even get a first round draft pick for Webber. The Kings must have a plan already because this makes no sense. 

This definantly takes the steam out of tommorrow night's matchup between the Kings and Mavs. I expect now for the Mavs to have it easy with all of the chaos surrounding the Kings now.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*



Hong Kong Fooey said:


> The season is over. My lord. Now all those fans who booed Webber last year are going to see that in the playoffs the Kings don't stand a chance without him. Unless Peja turns into Larry Bird (rather than Dorf on Basketball).
> 
> Ugh. :whatever:


 I love it...I almost pissed my pants when I read the Dorf on basketball quip...thats awesome.. I may have to borrow that the next time someone is playin bad.. I will footnote you however :allhail: :allhail: :allhail: :allhail:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: What Are The Kings Thinking?!?*



Mavs41 said:


> This team tonight just traded their best player for basically nothing. They got back 3 mediocore players for an all-star in Chris Webber. When did the Kings all of a sudden turn into caring about saving money? My own opinion I think this move means the Kings are going to start to rebuild for the future. They didn't even get a first round draft pick for Webber. The Kings must have a plan already because this makes no sense.
> 
> This definantly takes the steam out of tommorrow night's matchup between the Kings and Mavs. I expect now for the Mavs to have it easy with all of the chaos surrounding the Kings now.


I hope Mavs don't kill us now.

This is all Theos fault. He said in another thread that he's playing the the kings dolls...:nonono: :laugh:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

man the kings got robbed. terrible deal. It gives them alot more size up front but if peja bolts in the offseason you guys are really screwed


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

One idea: put Peja at PF and Evans at SF.

It'll work, trust me :yes: :wink: 

Anyway ... worst trade of ever ... but surely there were problems between C-Webb and the Kings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

Somone in another board said that this could mean that Petrie will use the Sixer players to trade for someone else??

Could Kings trade them ???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*



italianBBlover said:


> One idea: put Peja at PF and Evans at SF.
> 
> It'll work, trust me :yes: :wink:
> 
> Anyway ... worst trade of ever ... but surely there were problems between C-Webb and the Kings.


Hey man, you should come and post here more often. :yes:

Hopefully Evans sees more playing time now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*



Hong Kong Fooey said:


> The season is over. My lord. Now all those fans who booed Webber last year are going to see that in the playoffs the Kings don't stand a chance without him. Unless Peja turns into Larry Bird (rather than Dorf on Basketball).
> 
> Ugh. :whatever:


You're acting like Bibby was a part of the trade. 

Some of you guys are too shocked to think clearly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Are The Kings Thinking?!? (Merged)*

Here's what really makes this bad. 

Webber has 3 years left okay. Well Corliss and Skinner have two years left, but Kenny Thomas has an obscene 5 years left. 

This team is in trouble.

C - Miller (7'0)/Skinner (6'10)/Ostertag
PF - Songaila (6'8)/Williamson (6'7)
SF - Peja/Thomas (6'7)
SG - Mobley/Evans/Martin
PG - Bibby/Houston

The only way this deal is good, is if Songaila is ready to become a 16/10 guy right now. He better be (or at least I hope he can). This team is incredibly undersized now and is going to get worked on the boards. If Peja doesn't play like a star, this is a disaster. 

It wasn't even a salary dump. At least then I could justify it.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: What Are The Kings Thinking?!? (Merged)*



Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Here's what really makes this bad.
> 
> Webber has 3 years left okay. Well Corliss and Skinner have two years left, but Kenny Thomas has an obscene 5 years left.
> 
> ...


darius isn't gonna start imo. Kenny thomas can hold it down at pf. He's a bruiser. He'll make yalls interior d alot better but the thing is even after this deal yall only have one true shot blocker. Skinner can rebound though. It seems like the kings are stacking up on big men to make a run at the spurs and mavs. They obviously don't even see the suns or the sonics as a threat anymore.

The thing is yall have nonshotblocking bruisers. brad miller really gonna have to hold it down in the middle now and block some shots. But it wouldn't be any diff with cwebb out there anywayz cause he's not a shot blocker either.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: What Are The Kings Thinking?!? (Merged)*

If Petrie has one more deal left... I think it will be with Memphis. Maybe Williamson and a pick for James Posey or Shane Battier.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: What Are The Kings Thinking?!? (Merged)*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> If Petrie has one more deal left... I think it will be with Memphis. Maybe Williamson and a pick for James Posey or Shane Battier.


Do you really think Jerry West is going to take Corliss Williamson? West isn't making any trades at all.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: What Are The Kings Thinking?!? (Merged)*

Horrible trade ... im gonna wear my Webber Jersery tommorow... hes the man... gonna miss him..


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

WOW... JUST WOW

I would have preferred a Webber trade over a Peja strictly due to the fact that Webber's career is winding down, and also the fact that he is somewhat of a stat player, but for WHO WE RECEIVED, WOW

To Petrie and the Maloofs: WORST TRADE EVER


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey all, I'm back from my lurking ways...in beautiful, freezing Florence, Italy. My boyfriend called me this morning as I'm lying in bed, and tells me that Chris Webber is traded to the 76ers. I've been here 3 weeks and I think the team's sanity followed me here. But I like this trade. Am I the only one. I was one of the few people who liked the Brad Miller trade when it happened, so whatever. The Kings were in serious turmoil and needed a change badly. It's better to trade Webber than Peja, since Webber is old and will never be what he once was. The Kings can now build around their young core and be a playoff contender for a long time. I am skeptical as to why Petrie couldn't have at least gotten a decent starter for an All-Star caliber player, but he obviously is not done trading and if he doesn't do anything else by the deadline, he will do something major in the offseason. I'm thinking a sign and trade with Cuttino + one of the new guys. Peja needs to step up obviously, and I think he will now that Brad will be the main focus of the offense and will pass him the ball instead of Webber. I never thought Petrie would ever have the guts for this. WOW. I'm still kinda in denial.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KTLuvsMikeBibby said:


> Hey all, I'm back from my lurking ways...in beautiful, freezing Florence, Italy. My boyfriend called me this morning as I'm lying in bed, and tells me that Chris Webber is traded to the 76ers. I've been here 3 weeks and I think the team's sanity followed me here. But I like this trade. Am I the only one. I was one of the few people who liked the Brad Miller trade when it happened, so whatever. The Kings were in serious turmoil and needed a change badly. It's better to trade Webber than Peja, since Webber is old and will never be what he once was. The Kings can now build around their young core and be a playoff contender for a long time. I am skeptical as to why Petrie couldn't have at least gotten a decent starter for an All-Star caliber player, but he obviously is not done trading and if he doesn't do anything else by the deadline, he will do something major in the offseason. I'm thinking a sign and trade with Cuttino + one of the new guys. Peja needs to step up obviously, and I think he will now that Brad will be the main focus of the offense and will pass him the ball instead of Webber. *I never thought Petrie would ever have the guts for this.* WOW. I'm still kinda in denial.


I'm not sure if any one else thought of that either. 

Hows Italy? You're on vacation or??

We have lots of family friends over there so we'll probably visit Italy in couple years when we're stable enough.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bell Ringer: C-Webb to Philly 



> On the eve of the 2005 trade deadline, the home of the Liberty Bell struck a note heard 'round the league. Philadelphia and Sacramento completed a six-player trade Wednesday, Feb. 23, that sees Chris Webber going to the Sixers along with Matt Barnes and Michael Bradley for Kenny Thomas, Corliss Williamson and Brian Skinner.
> 
> *In return, the Kings get three veteran forwards who should provide important depth for coach Rick Adelman.* Thomas and Williamson averaged double-digit points in Philly, while Skinner, used off the bench as a Sixer, had his best season a year ago in Milwaukee.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

Italy's been pretty good outside of the weather. It was in the 70s in Sac when I left  It's been snowy and rainy all week. I'm here studying abroad til May 6th. Hopefully the Kings will still be in the playoffs when I get back.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KTLuvsMikeBibby said:


> Italy's been pretty good outside of the weather. It was in the 70s in Sac when I left  It's been snowy and rainy all week. I'm here studying abroad til May 6th. Hopefully the Kings will still be in the playoffs when I get back.


Ohhh, so you're styding. That is very good. :greatjob:

I'm pretty sure Kings will still be in the playoffs by when you return. :yes:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The Kings can be good without Webber... it's just probably not going to happen without Jackson, Divac, and a sizzling Peja.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jokeaward said:


> The Kings can be good without Webber... it's just probably not going to happen without Jackson, Divac, and a sizzling Peja.


It just won't happen.

How on earth you trade a franchise player? This should sicken Kings fan as much it sickened me when Shaq was traded.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Webber traded to Philly*

Damn why do the East teams in competition with the Pacers always get the best deals, e.g, Rasheed and Webber?


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Abso;utely mindboggling! I cannot believe GP pulled the trigger on this deal, where is the value for a star in this league? I do not understand.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

its gives Petrie a better chance to sign prized possession Peja(best player's he's drafted I guess that is why he doesn't want to lose him ), now that CWebb is gone Peja will be happier and more likely to sign with the Kings


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Mike Bibby...Eddie House...(Bobby Jackson)
SG: Cuttino Mobley...Maurice Evans...Kevin Martin
SF: Peja Stojakovic...Corliss Williamson
PF: Kenny Thomas...Darius Songaila
C: Brad Miller...Brian Skinner...Greg Ostertag

If there's one thing this deal did do, it gave the Kings back their depth. I wouldn't be surprised if Sacto went on some kind of streak like winning 10 in a row. This trade isn't as bad as some are making it out to be.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lynx said:


>












Deal sends shock waves through the locker room 



> DALLAS - Kings guard Mike Bibby heard the news from Chris Webber himself and couldn't believe it. And a day after Bibby learned the five-time All-Star forward had been traded to the Philadelphia 76ers, it was no more palatable.
> 
> Jackson said he wished management had given this group a chance to show what it was capable of doing. *Stojakovic is the only player remaining from the 1998-99 team.* Jackson, who joined the team five years ago as a free agent, now is second in length of service.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Such a big move, but it came together quickly 



> DALLAS - The trade that changed the face and direction of the Kings began as an innocent investigation but quickly evolved into a deal the team hopes will have impact for years to come.
> 
> The new Kings' salaries add trading flexibility, Petrie said after making the deal. Webber stood to make $19.1 million in 2005-06, $20.7 million in 2006-07 and $22.3 million in 2007-08. Smaller payments are due to Corliss Williamson, Kenny Thomas and Brian Skinner, making them more appealing to other teams.
> 
> Williamson can opt out of his contract after this season, Thomas can do so following the 2007-08 season and the team has the option on Skinner's deal after the 2006-07 season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

What they're writing about the trade 



> Philadelphia 76ers guard Allen Iverson couldn't believe his ears.
> 
> When team president Billy King called him Wednesday to tell him the team had acquired forward Chris Webber from Sacramento in a six-player deal, he couldn't believe that something he had been wishing for had come true.
> 
> For the first time in his nine-year career, Iverson will be teamed with a second superstar. "I don't remember what I said. I know I was happy," Iverson said. "Honestly, it didn't seem true.


----------

